# Publication Announcement: Called to Serve



## dannyhyde (Dec 4, 2007)

_Called to Serve: Essays for Elders and Deacons_, ed. Michael G. Brown (Grandville, MI: Reformed Fellowship, 2007). Paperback, 280 pages. $15 at Amazon.com.

From the Reformed Fellowship website:
_Take advantage of this excellent resource for training new and experienced elders and deacons. Sixteen chapters cover topics such as the qualifications of elders and deacons, their duties and tasks, the history of the Reformed churches, infant baptism, the Lord's Supper, worship, rules for meetings, church discipline, family visitation, and the ministry of mercy. A plan and study guide incorporate readings from Scripture and the confessions. Includes recommendations for building a basic elder's library._

*Contributing authors*: John A. Bouwers, Michael G. Brown, W. Robert Godfrey, Michael S. Horton, Daniel R. Hyde, Nelson Kloosterman, Randal S. Lankheet, Bradd L. Nymeyer, Ralph Pontier, Kim Riddlebarger, Derrick J. Vander Meulen, Cornelis P. Venema

For a full table of contents and bio of the contributors, see this page.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2007)

It was great that you got Cornelis Venema to contribute an essay; hope it sells well.


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 4, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> It was great that you got Cornelis Venema to contribute an essay; hope it sells well.



Yes, he is not only one of our federation's theologians, but is a dedicated churchman . . . a blessed combination.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > It was great that you got Cornelis Venema to contribute an essay; hope it sells well.
> ...


 As busy a man as he is, I was very happy to see Dr. Venema pick up the Paedocommunion exchange with Tim Gallant in the 2007 Confessional Presbyterian.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 4, 2007)

I've met Ralph Pontier and have worshiped at his church in Iowa. I've also eaten at his home - his wife makes the best home-made applesauce (from their own trees) I've ever had.

He's a fine fellow and a good preacher.


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 5, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I've met Ralph Pontier and have worshiped at his church in Iowa. I've also eaten at his home - his wife makes the best home-made applesauce (from their own trees) I've ever had.
> 
> He's a fine fellow and a good preacher.



Hi Richard,

Rev. Pontier has been a mentor to me. He did take a call, by the way, to the URC in Neerlandia, Alberta, Canada. He will be needed in that congregation so hurt by the Federal Vision theology of their former pastor, now a CRE pastor.
----------
Rev. Daniel R. Hyde, B.A., M.Div., Th.M. (cand.)
Pastor, Oceanside United Reformed Church <http://www.oceansideurc.org>


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 5, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> As busy a man as he is, I was very happy to see Dr. Venema pick up the Paedocommunion exchange with Tim Gallant in the 2007 Confessional Presbyterian.



I overlooked this comment, Chris. I do believe Dr. Venema is taking all his article from The Outlook and turning them into a book against paedocommunion.
----------
Rev. Daniel R. Hyde, B.A., M.Div., Th.M. (cand.)
Pastor, Oceanside United Reformed Church <http://www.oceansideurc.org>


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 5, 2007)

Danny, thanks for making the announcement! I've ordered my copy and look forward to receiving it. The importance of adequate officer training cannot be understated, especially when such doctrinal error abounds! This is a very welcome resource indeed!

Soli Deo Gloria,


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 5, 2007)

ReformationArt said:


> Danny, thanks for making the announcement! I've ordered my copy and look forward to receiving it. The importance of adequate officer training cannot be understated, especially when such doctrinal error abounds! This is a very welcome resource indeed!
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria,



Thanks for the good words, Andrew. Rev. Brown has amassed a great collection of pastor-scholars in what we hope is at least a first step to get Reformed and Presbyterian consistories/sessions discussing relevant issues for the health of our churches.
----------
Rev. Daniel R. Hyde, B.A., M.Div., Th.M. (cand.)
Pastor, Oceanside United Reformed Church


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2007)

My copy arrived today. Looks great, and I look forward to an enjoyable read.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 14, 2007)

My copy came yesterday, and it looks to be a valuable volume!

I am impressed at the topics that are addressed head-on by the authors. Of course, in taking such a frank stand on issues, disagreements will arise, but the articles are certainly thought provoking, none-the-less. For instance, Brown's _Should Baptists be Allowed to Join a Reformed Church?_ is very well written piece. Although I ultimately disagree with my brother on his conclusion, I very much appreciate seeing such a well reasoned argument in print, which is a great service to the body of Christ! If you have not yet done so, I encourage you who are officers in the church to purchase this volume.

For those who have the volume already, I want you to look at the spine of the book, and ponder is the word "Brown" descriptive of prescriptive for the color of the book's cover?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

ReformationArt said:


> For those who have the volume already, I want you to look at the spine of the book, and ponder is the word "Brown" descriptive of prescriptive for the color of the book's cover?


----------

